# New song posted



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5l64fmcvz16iki0/Diamond .wav?dl=0

It's called Diamond - or You're a Diamond. 

I'm planning on rerecording the vocals, I don't have my good vocal mic right now (at a friend's house), and the "master" was quick and dirty, which left some distortion on the vocals anyway. I think it's too long.

Comments, criticisms, praise, showers of cash are all appreciated.

P.S. I'm thinking about doing a little summer tour this August. If you are a booking agent or know one contact me. I haven't toured in 20 years and then it was as a bass player not a singer/songwriter. 

Here's a link to recent songwriting efforts posted on soundcloud.

https://soundcloud.com/matt-vanderburgh


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2015)

mrmatt1972 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5l64fmcvz16iki0/Diamond .wav?dl=0
> 
> It's called Diamond - or You're a Diamond.


Link doesn't play the song. Have to sign up as a member to listen.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

dammit! First song on soundcloud link. (hopefully)


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2015)

soundcloud. I should of tried that.
I liked it. However, your daughter may just
nod off or walk away because of it's length. lol.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, it's a work in progress. I'm planning on fading out during the 2nd harp solo at this point.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The lyrics were amazing. Real meaning to myself. Brilliant words. How long did it take you to come up with those lyrics?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Lola! I have been really trying to write more intelligent (and less introspective) lyrics lately, glad it is working.Actually these lyrics came fairly quickly. I'm working with an agent in California who is shopping my songs to film and TV, we talked about quick turn arounds esp. In TV and how having writers who can write in a particular style and on a given topic can do well. I set myself the challenge of using Diamonds as a title. Start to finish writing time was about two hours, maybe less. The Am to Am7 bit came later after playing it a few times with friends.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Your actual thoughts in a song! You were able to touch certain emotions in me. While listening to your song my mind was busy painting pictures of my interpretation of your lyrics. 

Really so amazing!


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

nice work matt....listend to a few tunes......liked "beer and a chord change".....i'll make it a point to follw you next visit.

ets


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

cbg1 said:


> nice work matt....listend to a few tunes......liked "beer and a chord change".....i'll make it a point to follw you next visit.
> 
> ets


Thanks. I like that one too. You're not far from me - and I grew up in Elliot Lake.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

been here since the early 70's ;-)
following you on the cloud now.....stuff on my page is mostly covers as i experiment with different recording ideas and locations.
i started using reaper after picking up a nice m-audio interface here on the forum....



mrmatt1972 said:


> Thanks. I like that one too. You're not far from me - and I grew up in Elliot Lake.


----------

